# Homemade Salami



## slugger (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi, I'd love to give homemade salami a go and was wondering if anyone had any recipes/tips/ideas on how I could do this?

Thanks


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 16, 2006)

Try to google homemade salami. If I'm not mistaken you will find some good sites to check out.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 16, 2006)

I like to make fresh chorizo and breakfast sausage but haven't been brave enough yet to take on something like salami.  A sausage site that's been helpful on other topics has a page on salami.

Although I don't have any first hand salami experience to share I'd sure like to hear about yours.


----------

